# Possibly adopting a 2 year old poodle



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all! I was here a few months ago asking a million questions about puppies and breeders. We then decided our kids weren't ready for the puppy stage and we'd either keep our eyes open for an older puppy or wait until the kids are older. I sent out a few feeler emails to some breeders, letting them know we would be interested in any older pups that they became aware of.

Yesterday I get an email from a breeder we had considered who's got a former pup looking for a new home. Seems the family has bought a new business and doesn't think it's fair to the dog, who will be home alone for long hours.

Anyway, Chanel is a two year old female black standard, who is up to date on vaccines and is spayed. She comes from a family with young kids, so she's used to being around children.

The breeder thinks the current owners will want $1,000 for her. Do you think that's reasonable? What sorts of things should I be asking them? Help!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Scoots said:


> Hi all! I was here a few months ago asking a million questions about puppies and breeders. We then decided our kids weren't ready for the puppy stage and we'd either keep our eyes open for an older puppy or wait until the kids are older. I sent out a few feeler emails to some breeders, letting them know we would be interested in any older pups that they became aware of.
> 
> Yesterday I get an email from a breeder we had considered who's got a former pup looking for a new home. Seems the family has bought a new business and doesn't think it's fair to the dog, who will be home alone for long hours.
> 
> ...


I think that is asking too much for a 2 year old. Nevar just posted about a white standard registered for free in canada. 5 years old, and I'm sure fully trained!~~


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I also think 1000 is too much for a dog that they don't seem to have time for anymore. I understand changing a fee to recoup what you have put into a dog but if you can't care for it properly and need to find it a home then you really should understand that you aren't going to get what you paid for the dog.

I hope you find the pet you are looking for! If this dog happens to be it then only you can judge if that price is too high or not. If this is the dog for you and the money isn't a problem then I don't think you should let it stop you. Anytime you are adopting an older dog make sure to ask lots of questions. Usually there is a reason sometimes other than just being "too busy" that they are rehoming their pet. It never hurts to have lots of questions prepared for the owners.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Pictures included...

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/7180-canadians-standard-femle-need-home-urgent.html


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Ouch . . . a cool grand huh . . .*

Hi there!
Good for you to consider an older dog . . . but here in Houston, TX you can do a lot more w/that 1000 smackers:

Poodle Rescue of Houston

Call and talk to Guinette Peebles, she's good people and will steer you the right way. She's a member (I think a board member) of the local poodle club here in the Houston area. 

For 1K, you could rent a car, have a wonderful tour of the midwest down to Texas, pickup your pup, stay a while and head back . . .

Shesh . . . a grand for a take-back? Does this breeder belong to any of the local CKC/AKC poodle/breed clubs where you live? It does seem a bit . . . hmm stiff . . . 

Good Luck!

Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

has she gone threw obeidence training at least?
whats been done with her if she hasn't had some sort of obedience training?

I think $1000 is a steep price, and if thats what the person paid 2 years ago...not that the dog isn't worth that o.o I'm just saying they shouldn't be refunded for not wanting something they bought in the first place ((no matter what the reason for them re-homing her))


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*A picture is worth a thousand poodles . . .*

Here is link to the poodle rescue of houston volunteer page. Look towards the bottom and check out the videos!:doh:

Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Another suggestion . ..*

You might try asking for the current owners phone number and state that you'd be willing to give a donation for that amount to one of your rescue organizations. Make the same offer to the breeder if she currently possesses the dog. I'm curious on how that would be received . . . .:fish:

Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------



## Tina (May 9, 2010)

*abit steep*

Think that is abit steep for a 2 yr. old. It would be one thing if it was a puppy. Not to mention what kind of back ground does it have? You know like show, breeding ect. Will you have full rein to the papers. (will you beable to breed her if you chose to) Or is she just a pet. Just because she is a full blooded poodle doesn't mean you have to pay that much. Most cases if they are just a pet you do not have full rein to the papers which means you wouldn't beable to breed her. Alot of breeders will sale a pet for less than the asking fee for a show or breeding.
Good luck in your search....


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

$1000 does seem steep, but then it's all about what's right for you. If this dog would perfectly fit into your family and situation then perhaps that's the right price!

I would probably pursue the dog (if it sounds like a good fit) and then discuss the price with the owner. If they saw that the dog was going to a good home then they might be willing to reconsider. If that doesn't work out then pursuing a rescue is also a good option. Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

To answer some of the questions, she is a pet and they paid $1,700 for her when they bought her (according to the breeder).She has basic obedience training and has been spayed and is up to date on vaccinations. The money would be paid to the owners, not the breeder, and we would retain the registered papers. It's the breeder telling me the price, not the owner, thought, so I don't know if the owner's on board with that price. I just got the owner's phone number from the breeder today, so I'm going to get in touch with them and find out some more information.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I got my 2 year old rescue for free  the owners were only concerned about finding him a good home. I would have gladly paid a rehoming fee, I would not have paid $1000! While I would pay just about anything for Mitch now, I don't think the owners "deserve" (for lack of a better word) the $1000. They failed to make a committment to the dog and I feel like $1000 is giving them a reward for taking their dog. It makes no sense.

May I ask who the breeder is?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i, too, agree with everyone. $1,000....for what??? if the dog had been fostered there is usually a fee to try to make up for some of the expense incurred while keeping this dog safe from a kill shelter - but i've never even seen a rescue ask for $1,000. i can't tell you how sick this makes me. if i, for some outrageous reason, could not keep my dog, i would be humbled by just finding a good home for my precious pet - i WOULD NOT be looking to recoup my "losses".....are they kidding me??? call the owner - get the breeder out of the loop...


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts, everyone. I'm in conversation with the owner now. What do you think is a reasonable rehoming fee?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

who had the dog up until now?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Scoots said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, everyone. I'm in conversation with the owner now. What do you think is a reasonable rehoming fee?


I would NOT pay over $500. I got Suri at 18 months for half of what they are asking and the breeder was really torn - she even drove and met me half way....several hours. Her goal was to place her in a good home. Suri was also a show dog which the breeder had $$ invested and still charged WAY LESS - she was also obedience trained. Her goal was not money. IMO - theirs is for that price.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I would say not more than a couple of hundred dollars. That's how much most rescues would ask for an older dog. It's outrageous that they need to find a good home 'urgently' yet expect to make a few bucks on the family member they are abandoning. I hope they don't get rewarded for their lack of compassion.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I think the owner is being responsible by asking a fairly high rehoming fee. They obviously don't want someone coming along and looking for a bargain, and not taking dog ownership seriously.
I think $1000 is a bit steep, but you also need to look at the fact that you'll not have to pay to have her spayed, or have her puppy shots. She may have some obedience training behind her.
Ask if you can have her stay with you a few days, and if she fits with your family then you decide what she's worth to you. I'm sure a responsible owner would be open to offers if they felt the new home was good for their dog.


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> who had the dog up until now?


She's been with the same owner (a family with two young kids) since she was 8 weeks old. They got her from the breeder.


----------



## markfsanderson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Rehoming Fee . . .*



Scoots said:


> She's been with the same owner (a family with two young kids) since she was 8 weeks old. They got her from the breeder.


I'm assuming that these are in Canadian Dollars? I'm not sure what the conversion rate is, but I'd try calling the rescue place that I suggested earlier and find out what the customary re-homing fee is. Remember, poodle rescue is a *charity* - their only goal is to get the dog a good home and try to recoup some of the expenses. 
I would suggest that you arrange with the current owners a gift to their favorite charity (preferably animal) for an amount that doesn't exceed the customary re-homing fee for your area. Call rescue organizations to verify these fees. I'm not sure if you can 'write it off' in Canada, but it would be a charitable donation. You could have the charity write the receipt out in their name. I believe that to be a fair solution.hwell:

Mark, Jamie and The Poodle Gangsters!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I too think $1000 dollars is a lot to ask. I can see charging enough to get only people seriously interested in the dog, but $1,000 dollars seems more that they are trying to be made whole from the initial cost of the puppy. Personally if I had to rehome my dog and felt confident in the rehome family I don't think I would charge much at all - as I would rather they spend the money caring my dog. That said, if you meet the dog and you get that "it's meant to be" feeling when pet fate intervenes, then I would do it and chalk the money up to having a dog that's already neutered, housebroken ect.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

$1000 is out of line IMO. that's beyond a "lets make sure they can afford a dog, and appreciate it not an impulse thing" 

i wouldn't go above $500 personally. that's with papers being transferred. (So you can do things like obedience etc) 

most rescues in canada are in the 200-300 range (no papers) i think going a bit above that is OK. Especially if the dog is spayed etc.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I think they are asking a lot of money for a dog they are voluntarily giving up. If it were me (god forbid), I would want the new owenr to spend their money on my DOG, not give it to me. What purpose does this serve but to recoup their costs? Giving the dog up is their choice, and they should swallow their financial losses and be greatful the dog is finding a good, permanent home.

I would offer a donation to an animal charity in their name, perhaps a few hundred dollars.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

From a buyer's prospective - I would give about 500 $ (maybe more) for a 2 year old dog that is spayed, taken care of, socialized, of a great temperament, healthy and very, very pretty !!!

Unfortunately - I was never able to find a dog with all of the above in a rescue . 

I suggest you talk it over with an owner and as somebody already suggested - see how much is that dog "worth to you" and it is all that matters at the end IMO. Also, I agree with suggestion to have a dog come over and spend some time with your family to make sure it will all work out ! 

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> From a buyer's prospective - I would give about 500 $ (maybe more) for a 2 year old dog that is spayed, taken care of, socialized, of a great temperament, healthy and very, very pretty !!!
> 
> Unfortunately - I was never able to find a dog with all of the above in a rescue .
> 
> ...


I agree with Wishpoo, you may not find all of those things in a rescue, but $1000 is still to steep for a rehome. I do think it's fair that they want to recoup some of their cost though. Spoos aren't cheap at least not good ones. and neither is vet care. So I'd do some bargaining with them, if this dog really has all your looking for.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I paid $300 for my white female at 18 months, unspayed, tied outside all year long, no training, filthy...they wanted (uh-hem christmas toy money) IE: crack money. If I was getting a really well trained family pet, I still think about $500 would be reasonable....its too bad! They did all the hard work and you reap the rewards.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Asking a big "rehoming fee" is about greed, not about finding a good home. That's the lazy way and it doesn't work. You have to talk to people and not just assume b/c they can afford $1000 that they will provide a good home. People scrape together $1000s for impulse purchases all the time. How do you think high end puppy stores stay in business? (Income tax returns, military enlistment bonuses and legal settlements help w/ that.) I hate when people say that it's about finding a good home. I provide just as good of a home to my "free" cats as I dog my $50 (adopted) Maltese and my $400 Rottweiler. I will provide the same quality home for my Poodle, who will cost substantially more. 

I think whatever your area's average cost of a spay is fair. Maybe add the cost of the basic obedience. I do agree w/ Wishpoos though, if you know this dogs background, can see the health testing behind her and see her pedigree, then that's a lot more than you will get from most rescues.


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Just wanted to update everyone on this. Thanks to your advice, I contacted the owner and suggested the price she was asking was a little high for rehoming a dog. She and her husband discussed it with the breeder, and they agreed to our reduced price! They also agreed to bring the dog to our house, so we wouldn't have to make the trek there, and that way we can make sure she gets along with our dog and our kids, and they can verify our home is suitable for her. The breeder is also going to come to the meeting to make sure we are up to her standards as well.

Does anyone know if we'll have to sign a contract with the breeder? I assume not, but I thought I'd better check.

Anyway, thanks for all your advice! I'm so excited that by June 1st we'll probably be poodle owners! I'll post some pics when she's ours!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

When I rehomed Izze last year, she was available for the cost of her spay surgery and shipping back East. Izze was 2 yrs old and had a CD obedience title. She was completely reliable around children and other dogs.

By my contract as a breeder, if anyone rehomes a dog, it has to come back through me and the new owners need to sign a new contract with me.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Scoots said:


> Anyway, thanks for all your advice! I'm so excited that by June 1st we'll probably be poodle owners! I'll post some pics when she's ours!


Well congrats to you! 

I still signed a contract with the breeder and after 90 days (I think) full registration was mine to transfer. The reason for this was just to be sure she was in the right forever home. And she is.  We love her dearly. Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope all this works out well for you and your family. It sounds like everything is moving in the right direction. I hope I can soon say congratulations on being new poodle owners.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations!!

I bet you're super excited to finally get your poo


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i think it is a great sign that they are being so cooperative. sounds like they may really love their dog and want to be sure they are doing the right thing. well, we KNOW you will pass with flying colors. we hope the pooch does. if all the pieces fit, then you are in for the ride of your life owning a std poodle. they are amazing. they are little people in dogs clothing! :beauty (2):


----------

